# Knitted basket pattern



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cute basket pattern and I love the use of plastic canvas to help keep shape. They would be a nice way to hold odds and ends in the knitting/craft room.

http://www.deborahsknitting.com/#top

Enjoy!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> Very cute basket pattern and I love the use of plastic canvas to help keep shape. They would be a nice way to hold odds and ends in the knitting/craft room.
> 
> http://www.deborahsknitting.com/#top
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks
I printed the pattern and will be making them for myself and gifts. What a neat idea. I love the plastic canvas idea for firmness. The fabric lining really adds.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute link!


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the e-mail sight. I love the patterns. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. The duck will be top of my list for my daughters birthday.


----------



## shirl5557 (Jan 25, 2012)

I cannot find the pattern on the site...what am I missing???


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

shirl5557 said:


> I cannot find the pattern on the site...what am I missing???


Did you click on the name of the item in the box where it's picture is? Example: vegatable basket and a pdf should come up with the pattern

Good luck.


----------



## shirl5557 (Jan 25, 2012)

got it...thanks!!!!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a very nice website. Thanks for sharing!
Elle


----------



## Rachil (Nov 8, 2011)

Done in color would make a cute Easter basket!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Stampergrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Very cute basket pattern and I love the use of plastic canvas to help keep shape. They would be a nice way to hold odds and ends in the knitting/craft room.
> ...


Ditto!! Great idea that will make great gifts!


----------

